# What type of paint do you like for metal buildings?



## Mastmnds (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm wondering what type of paint that everyone likes to use on metal. I'm going to be painting a metal clad building and been deciding if I just use DTM paints or maybe another specialty paint. They have a paint at Sherwin Williams called Bondflex. If you use another brand or type please let me know what you think. Attached is the small building.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

DTM is pretty much the industry standard. However, I dont care for SWs DTM. But I'm not sure what would be a better option that wont kill your budget or be hard to apply.


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

The sky is the limit here and like the first reply indicated, it's totally dependent upon budget, prep and to some extent color. I'm going to go out on a limb and say judging by the photos, this owner is doing a spruce up and not looking to spend big bucks on this so I'd figure a good powerwash, hit the rust spots with a wire wheel and some *OIL BASED* rust preventative primer and then get 2 good coats of a 100% acrylic int/ext coating on it. DTM would be ok but we've started replacing DTM's with Water Based Alkyd (or waterbased urethane) coatings. We did some adhesion tests in our shop and WBA's seem to have better "bite" (adhesion) than DTM's. Sherwin Williams WBA is in the Pro Industrial Line, PPG's is in the Pitt Tech Line & Ben Moore is in Corotech line.
I did the aluminum siding on my house with (powerwash & 2 coats - no primer) Ben Moore Regal Select in a mid-tone gray color and got 6 years out of it before the area that gets intense sun exposure started to fade out and get a bit chalky. The bond remained 100% in tact though, no peeling at all. Good stuff.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

DTM bonding primer.


Top coat with whatever after that. Duration is a good choice too. A high grade 100% acrylic will have the color/sheen last long on it.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Mastmnds said:


> I'm wondering what type of paint that everyone likes to use on metal. I'm going to be painting a metal clad building and been deciding if I just use DTM paints or maybe another specialty paint. They have a paint at Sherwin Williams called Bondflex. If you use another brand or type please let me know what you think. Attached is the small building.


If you’re in the midwest Diamond Vogel has a product called V Cote which comes in flat and midsheen. It bonds very well and is made specifically for the type of building you’re doing. If you want semi gloss, they offer finium. In my mind DV’s product is much better than SW and PPG in this aspect.


----------

